

Best Practices for Speeding Up Your Web Site - david_xia
http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html

======
joshfraser
While the principles still hold true, I think the Google Best Practices are a
little more up to date:

[http://code.google.com/speed/page-
speed/docs/rules_intro.htm...](http://code.google.com/speed/page-
speed/docs/rules_intro.html)

There are also companies that can automate these best practices for you. Check
out my company, <http://torbit.com> for example.

~~~
postscapes1
Are you guys mostly focused on larger sites right now? Is pricing in the same
ballpark as a Cloudflare type service?

~~~
joshfraser
we're mostly focused on large enterprise customers where speed is actually
quantifiable in dollars.

------
philjones88
A website tool I saw linked in the comments of another article on hacker news
is:

<http://gtmetrix.com>

It does PageSpeed + YSlow + other stuff. Saves me having to run both tools in
my browser and it combines all the output into a nice interface with the
ability to send my client a PDF to talk about small tweaks we could make.

~~~
chalst
Good tool.

I note that it puts a lot of weight on Css minification, which I don't like (I
value the readability of HTML/CSS seen through curl) and doubt the value of
with reasonably clean, lean source HTML. About half of the grade Fs on my
sites come from this. The others need fixing.

------
gsa
Or install YSlow [1] to get suggestions right in your browser.

[1] <http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

------
sreyaNotfilc
Now remember kids, this should be applied to already existing website. When
developing, use whatever works so you can ship. That's why we have updates and
maintenance developers.

I'm not saying be as sloppy as possible, but if you sweat the small stuff, not
much will happen.

------
orijing
Not to be a troll but how much of that is patented by Yahoo? If its recent
threat to sue Facebook is any indication, "Methods to reduce HTTP requests"
could be one of its patents that it's willing to wield.

~~~
j4ck
Not to sound offensive, but looks like you really don't understand how the web
works.

Btw, like someone just pointed out - YSlow (A tool that has all these rules)
was just open sourced under the BSD license by Yahoo! -
[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2012/02/welcome-y...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2012/02/welcome-
yslow-open-source/)

------
Teapot
Extra tip. Use JavaScript to load things on demand. For example, make Buttons
to load embedded Youtube videos.

(Btw, whatever happened to 2-Click Facebook buttons? They didnt catch on)

------
alexchamberlain
_Use GET instead of POST._

How rediculous. Use whichever is appropriate, as well as PUT and DELETE.

